

A tool to create deep links to drive traffic to your apps - aleixventa
http://www.uppurl.com/

======
aleixventa
We have created this tool because we weren't able to find an easy an quick
solution to create deep links that open the content in mobile apps. Our main
goal is to allow marketers to send emails or share content with links that
goes to the mobile apps instead of the web. It's a site similar to bit.ly or
goo.gl but thought for deep links, but you can even user for normal links.

